# Now here's something!



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Hmmmm...no one has posted in this thread since Sept 18...so here's someting to get it going.

For starters...sunrise this morning was 6:01. That means daylight was about 5:40. That means we get up an hour earlier to hunt or fish at daylight. That means the new time is cruel and unusual punishment on an old man. That means the new time sucks, and that means it ought to be against the law! 

How long does it take for Rubio and Scott to get this taken care of in the U. S. Senate. The state has already done their job!!!

Now sunset is about 5:00pm.....Geeezzzz! End of rant!

In the fishing department bream are still biting fairly well on the Choctawhatchee. Last Friday a couple of our club members managed a good mess, but the trolling motor operator was worn out from fighting the wind all morning. They didn't do very well on specks or red,, but the bite has picked up with the cooling weather. Plenty of shorts being caught and released but a few keeper trout are showing up

Wow, plenty of boats on the water yesterday. I went down to Live Oak Resort to help kids with fishing at the Outdoor Festival and stopped by Black Creek Lodge at 8:30...there were 29 rigs in the lot. Came back by at 12:30 and there were 36. A good number of big tandem trailers so there must have been a bass tournament going on. 

I'm not a big hunter, but the squirrels have been barking and a few have managed to make their way to my pot for a batch of squirrels and rice. That dish with homemade jalapeno pone cornbread made from Alabama extra fine cornmeal makes up some fine eating. Wash it down with homebrew sweet iced tea and enjoy life. 

The big rain we had a few days ago pushed the river up to about 6 feet at Caryville, but it's falling fast. In a few days it will be back down to about 2 feet which makes some areas diffiult to navigate.

Today it's over 7 feet at CowFord which is an excellent fishing level. Should stay up for a few days. This could sort of mess up Nov 9, opening day for hunting along the river. A little water may be in some areas of the swamp, but maybe it won't be too bad for walking. 

Cooler weather means hunting time and different fishing techniques. Now let's see some new fishing reports.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

i wish they'd end the time change too. Look on a brighter side, the fish and deer don't have a clock to watch and don't care what "time" it really is, nor do us old retired guys.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I hate the time change. Messes with my internal clock. 
Water has been great above Miller’s Ferry but the crappie have stopped biting for me. 
Hunting has my attention but I’m not too committed, got some guest at the cabin this weekend. and have been getting frantic texts tonight from them about a panther sighting at my yard feeder. Not the first report I’ve had of a sighting. I need to winterize the place so I may ride up tomorrow to do that and check the game cam for panther pics.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm still not tuned in to the time change. I get up too early because I go to bed too early. If I don't get a nap when it gets dark I'm wanting to look for a bed at 6 o'clock. Have to fight to stay awake 'til 8 o'clock or later. Maladies of getting older I guess! But, I'm still out there doing the outdoors gig and enjoying every minute of it.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Only plus on the time change fer hunting is, when you get outta the woods after a hunt it ain't time fer bed or dragging a deer outta the woods at 9 or 10 at night!!!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Jason said:


> Only plus on the time change fer hunting is, when you get outta the woods after a hunt it ain't time fer bed or dragging a deer outta the woods at 9 or 10 at night!!!


Squirrel hunting yesterday I saw a couple of guys with a bicycle wheel deer cart. That thing looked like it would make hauling a deer rather easy if the woods were not too thick.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

fishwalton said:


> Squirrel hunting yesterday I saw a couple of guys with a bicycle wheel deer cart. That thing looked like it would make hauling a deer rather easy if the woods were not too thick.




I got one. It beats dragging but it ain’t easy


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Not catching fish - but eating fish.*

Not just fishing or catching...but eating fish always follows the catching. We cooked up about a hundred river bream today plus some speckled trout and enjoyed our annual club fish fry. Enjoyed having Winston Chester from panhandleoutdoors.com visit with us. 



With the weather what it is we moved indoors.


----------

